# adjacent tissue transfer



## bench (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi All,

In cases where an adjacent tissue transfer was done, we all know that the defect size and flap repair should be measured together to be able to code it. If the only given size was the defect how do you come up with the code? I have heard from other sources that you can just double the size of the defect and come up with the code. 

Any advise please.

Thanks.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Sep 21, 2012)

The 'right' answer is to 'query the physician for documented size of both defects.'


----------



## bench (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for looking. Not all of the MD are actually including these measurements in their op-report and sometimes I just tend to wait for the pathology to get this information given that the info I will only get is the defect size or the lesion size that was excised, and to the fact that it already shrunk a little. I am just actually asking what you guys do in the circumstance that if these measurement are not present specially the repair size. 

Thanks for your input. I just subscribe the descision health answer book and got some info there. 

Thanks.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Sep 24, 2012)

What did the 'decision health' editors have to say about adjacent tissue transfer ...especially if you only have the size of the primary defect, i.e. - dimensions from the path report?


----------

